# Difficulty with Credit Union proof of address.



## pingin (7 Sep 2021)

I have a Credit Union account in another part of the country, where I'm originally from. 

Under anti money laundering regulations, they're looking for proof of address. The problem is that I don't receive any household bills or other official documentation at that address, so I have nothing to show them. 

What can I do? I've ignored the request every year but now feel I should do something about it.


----------



## jpd (7 Sep 2021)

Change the address on the account to where you actually live?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (7 Sep 2021)

pingin said:


> The problem is that I don't receive any household bills or other official documentation at that address, so I have nothing to show them.


So give them your new address.


----------



## Protocol (7 Sep 2021)

Providing the new address means that it will become obvious that you live outside the common bond area.


----------



## pingin (7 Sep 2021)

That's what I thought. You can't give an address outside the area.


----------



## RedOnion (7 Sep 2021)

Change your address.  You can still remain a member of the CU; you only need to meet the common bond requirements when you first join.  It might only an issue if you want to borrow money in future, as there is a limit to the amount they can lend to members outside their common bond.

As per your previous thread 4 years ago:





						Changing Credit Union account address
					

I opened a CU account in my home area many years ago. They're now asking for proof of address (band statement etc), in keeping with anti-money laundering legislation. Problem is, I now live in Dublin and get all of my bills there. I want to keep the account where it is.  Can I change the account...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




Or move to a CU that you currently have a Common Bond with?


----------



## pingin (7 Sep 2021)

RedOnion said:


> Change your address.  You can still remain a member of the CU; you only need to meet the common bond requirements when you first join.  It might only an issue if you want to borrow money in future, as there is a limit to the amount they can lend to members outside their common bond.
> 
> As per your previous thread 4 years ago:
> 
> ...


Oops! Thanks RedOnion. I'd completely forgotten that I'd asked it four years ago. Very embarrassing.


----------



## elcato (7 Sep 2021)

Do you not have any Electric bill in your name ? What about bank statements/updates. I've tried to move all online but I still get banks sending me letters now and again. Is your address on your payslip ? Tax documents ?


----------



## 24601 (10 Sep 2021)

The whole limit on lending to members residing outside of the common bond is no longer a thing since the Credit Union Act was amended in 2012, so this won't matter unless the credit union self-imposes a limit. It is mostly ignored by credit unions.


----------



## Protocol (10 Sep 2021)

Really?

So a person can in theory apply for a loan from any CU?


----------



## RedOnion (10 Sep 2021)

Protocol said:


> Really?
> 
> So a person can in theory apply for a loan from any CU?


No.
You can apply for a loan from a credit union that you're a member of. You only need to meet the common bond criteria to first become a member. You don't lose your membership just because you move house / job.


----------

